# 96 golf / oil cooler



## ChrisDurand (Dec 21, 1999)

hello.....developed a oil leak in the area of the cooler....removed the cooler, i intend on getting a new o-ring and a gasket........my concern is at the seam of the cooler, there was that heavy thick oily build-up mostly on the front side of the cooler, is it possible that the cooler itself could be bad at the seam ??...

side note / the oil filter took some effort compared to a full effort to get it off....could be the reason for the build-up on the front side of the cooler.............

i realise i may have answered my own question here.......would just like an opinion......

thanks.
chris durand....


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

My guess is the buildup on the front of the cooler is road grime. That seems to be a favorite place for that stuff to accumulate. If the cooler was leaking from there, it would be fairly clean and wet, not have the dirt piled up there.


----------



## ChrisDurand (Dec 21, 1999)

thanks...that makes perfect sense.....


----------

